# Duck Season is Here in Full Force at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay

November 13, 2017*

*The 2017-18 Duck Season is Here! Are You Ready?*​Opening day of this year's duck season took place on Saturday, November 4th. It wasn't a cold day at all. In fact, it was a rather warm day with clear blue skies and southerly winds, but that couldn't begin to discourage our Bay Flats duck hunting guests. They were determined to be in the blinds and ready to shoot a half-hour before sunrise on opening morning regardless of the what the weather was doing. They all had their minds set on having fun, and fun is exactly what they had. Opening day ended with many of our guests recognizing full straps of mixed birds - widgeon, teal, pintail, bluebill, and the ever-popular redhead. Follow-on hunts throughout the course of this past week have also resulted in rewarding our guests with a great variety of species.

This has been probably one of the strongest starts to a duck season we've seen in a long time, and we are encouraged about what the rest of the season may hold in store for us. If you haven't scheduled your Duck Hunt or Blast & Cast event for this season, simply "shoot" us an email at [email protected], or "give us a quick call" at 1-888-677-4868, and we will help you finalize your reservation.

*RATES: DUCK HUNTING and BLAST & CAST*

Half-Day AM or PM Duck Hunting with Lodging and Meals $410 / per person
Full-Day Duck Hunting with Lodging and Meals $580 / per person
Blast & Cast with Lodging and Meals $580 / per person (plus bait, if used)
Duck Hunt without Lodging and Meals $255 /per person 4 person minimum
Hunting parties less than 3 hunters are charged $105.00 for each hunter less than 3.
Rent Simms Waders $35
Rent Simms Boots only $20
Rent Shotgun $65 per day
Black Cloud 12 gauge shells $24 per box

*DATES: The 2017-18 Duck Season (Texas South Zone)*
The first-half of this year's Texas South Zone duck season opened Nov. 4th, and will run through Nov. 26th. The second-half of the season opens Dec. 9th, and will run through January 28th, 2018.

*Thank You!*​The entire staff at Bay Flats Lodge wishes to thank all of you for your business throughout the years, and for all of your continued support. It is customers such as you who make our job that much more fulfilling and rewarding. We hope to be able to share our dream this year with you, your family, and your friends. Come and join us. We promise you won't regret it!

Here's what our customers are saying

Visit our Latest Videos

What to Expect

Click here to view recent catches

Visit our Room Offerings

Visit our Pro Shop

Booking Deer Hunts - Learn More!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Good stuff!*

*Testimonials*

Great venue! Would recommend to anyone that might want a group venue. You might suggest that any group leader get cell phone numbers from each participant so that late arrivals can get room information before they arrive. Jim O.

Our guide, Jeremy, was awesome! He was there every step of the way from helping the beginner to assisting the experienced. We will definitely return and hope to have our same guide. All other staff was friendly and welcoming while accommodating us. Food was delicious and rooms were tidy! Thank you! K. Towing

*Welcome 9-boat session November 14*

Today was definitely a test of patience as we made a lot more stops than caught fish for a while. Most all our fish came later in the day. Had a great time with some friends from back home. Bay Flats Lodge, Captain Jason Wagenfehr.


----------

